# Long time "Lurker" creeping out of the wood work!



## Gray Phoenix (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello All!!
I've been hanging out here for a while now, learing what I can. Since I've been lurking, I know I have learned much from many people I respect, and now I hope to do the same for someone else.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 26, 2005)

Welcome Gray Phoenix, welcome to the board. Enjoy posting.  If you have any questions please be sure to ask us!  TW


----------



## Lisa (Jan 26, 2005)

:wavey:  Welcome to MartialTalk.  Happy posting!


----------



## The Prof (Jan 27, 2005)

Welcome aboard, enjoy the great company out here.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 27, 2005)

Greetings, Gray Phoenix and thanks for coming out.  I look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## MJS (Jan 27, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!!  Enjoy your stay and please ask any questions you may have!!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2005)

Welcome Gray Phoenix~!  

Very happy to see a 'Lurker' come out to join in the fun  

Enjoy~!!

~Tess


----------



## Baytor (Jan 27, 2005)

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 27, 2005)

Howdy from Texas & happy posting, Gray Phoenix! :wavey:  

:asian:
Gin-Gin


----------



## Flatlander (Jan 27, 2005)

Let this be a lesson to all you lurkers out there.  A lesson in inevitability.  Resistance is futile.  :hammer:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 27, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Let this be a lesson to all you lurkers out there.  A lesson in inevitability.  Resistance is futile.  :hammer:


Ok, Mr. Borg ...  

:lol:


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 27, 2005)

:wavey:  Welcome!!  We're glad to have you with us!

 - Ceicei


----------



## still learning (Jan 27, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the sites.....Aloha


----------



## AC_Pilot (Feb 5, 2005)

Many of us knew, due to our psychic powers, that you were here, but now we can welcome you, officially :stoplurk:


----------



## Drac (Feb 8, 2005)

Greetings Lurker and welcome to MT..This site is def-in-ate-lee a learning experience..


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome artyon: 
Sean


----------

